#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-03-16
<MichaelMunk> god aften :)
<MichaelMunk> er der møde iaften ?
<MichaelMunk> er her ikke nogen som er aktive ?
<MichaelMunk> AJenbo, god aften, er der møde idag eller er det først senere ?
<AJenbo> MichaelMunk, hej, der er ikke blevet skrevet nogen dags orden så der bliver ikke holdt noget møde.
<AJenbo> VI er ved at skifte fra faste møder til at holde møder når der er behov.
<MichaelMunk> okay, det er så bare iorden.. ved man noget om hvornår næste møde bliver holdt ?
<AJenbo> er der et emne som du syndes der bør diskuteres så start med at sende det på mail listen, så vil der blive oprettet en dagsorden på hjemme siden
<MichaelMunk> ok. jeg tænkte bare jeg ville kigge lidt over skulderen og så høre efter hvad der blev snakket om ;)
<AJenbo> jeg vil gætte på der bliver holdt et møde i midten af april for at snakke release party og live
<AJenbo> MichaelMunk, det er du også velkommen til :)
<MichaelMunk> ahh nice, ja se det vil jeg så holde mig i mente.. men ellers er eneste mulighed at følge med på mødelisten inde på ubuntudanmark.dk/møder ?
<AJenbo> vi forsøger også at sætte moderne på de tidligere faste tidspunkter, så det bliver nok 3 april eller 20 april
<AJenbo> MichaelMunk, ja, men som et plaster på såret er der et rss feed så du kan abonere på siden uden at skulle gå ind på den dagligt.
<MichaelMunk> okay nice, den skal jeg lige finde så :D
<AJenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/category/meetings/irc-meeting/feed/
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-03-19
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 29. marts 2016 kl. 20.00| http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Esse> Hej derude 
